# HomeStudio richig Verkabeln ? HILFE



## C-Doggg (8. November 2007)

Hi @ All

ICh bin am verzweifeln da ich ein anfänger bin was Musik angeht kenn ich mich nicht aus wie ich die sachen die ich zuhause hab richtig verkable

Mischpult:              Behringer Xenyx 1204FX
Audiointerface:       Behringer UCA 200 (war bei mischpult dabei)
Recordinginterface: Line Six UX2
Mikrofon:                Neuman TLM 103
Monitorboxen:         Genelec 8030
MidiKeyboard:         M-Audio Radium 61

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen wie das ganze Verkabelt wird wäre ur Dankbar für Hilfe


----------



## chmee (8. November 2007)

Die kleine USB-Möhre von Behringer brauchst Du nicht, dafür hast Du das UX2.

eine Möglichkeit:
- Analog Outs des UX2 an Behringer Line In 5/6 - 2x Klinke 6,3 Mono
- Behringer Alt 3/4 an Line Inputs UX2 - 2x Klinke 6,3 Mono
- Mikrofon an Line/Mic1 Behringer - 1x XLR
- Genelecs an Behringer ControlRoom - 2x Klinke 6,3 denk ich..
- Wenn das Midikeyboard keinen USB-Anschluß hat, einen Midiadapter kaufen, zB
http://www.justmusic.de/item/recording-interfaces-esi-midi-mate-7-63-0-12192.html
- Midikeyboard per Adapter an Rechner anschließen.

Das Signal kommt im UX2 an, wenn der Mute/Alt3/4-Knopf gedrückt ist. Zum Monitoring kannst Du über die Knöpfe/Regler im Summenbereich das Alt3/4-Signal auf Controlroom schicken.

Die Lautstärke regelst Du über den Controlroom-Knopf.
Vorteil : Auch wenn Du (zB Abends) nur leise auf den Abhören spielst, hast Du auf dem Main-Kanal und dem dazugehörigen Levelmeter Übersicht über die Signallautstärke.

Logisch : Das PC-Signal (5/6) wird nicht auf Alt geschickt, ansonsten hätte man eine Schleife..

1. Alternative: Mikro direkt ans UX2.
Nachteil: Abhören über Monitoring-Funktion des Geräts (UX2).

2. Alternative: Anstatt Alt 3/4 *Aux-Send* zum LineIn UX2 führen.
Vorteil: Der Mute(Alt3/4)-Knopf bekommt seine Funktion wieder.. 

3. Alternative: Behringer-Mixer weglassen und alles am UX2 anschließen.
Vorteil: uU bessere Mikroqualität ( zweifelhaft, ob Du es hörst )
Aber: schlechtere Übersicht - so ein Mixer ist schon was Tolles.

Aber so ein bisschen wunder ich mich schon..
Geld für ein Neumann-Mikro, aber nur ein Behringer.Mixer..

mfg chmee

p.s.: Wenn die Sachen gerade *Neu* gekauft sind, gib das Neumann wieder zurück und nimm zB ein AT-3035.
Warum ? Geld sparen, da Du den Unterschied zwischen Neumann und AT nicht hören wirst.


----------



## C-Doggg (9. November 2007)

Danke für die Schnelle Hilfe war ur hilfreich 

Teile sind Alle Neu eigentlich wollt ich Top Teile haben und der verkäufer hat mir das alles zusammengestellt
Erst später hab ich gehört das Behringer Mist is achja und Mic kann ich austauschen ohne Probleme

Und danke nochmal für die Hilfe super Nett von dir 

Gruß Nicky


----------



## chmee (9. November 2007)

Nee, Behringer ist nicht gleich Mist. Die Mixer sind recht anständig. Man muss es andersrum betrachten, ein Neumann-Mikro ist eine Supersache, aber es ist ganz ehrlich fragwürdig, ob ein Anfänger die Unterschiede erkennt zwischen einem 200 und einem 1000 Eur Mikro.

Von der Effektsektion des Mixers würde ich aber Abstand halten.. 

Achja, Du hast nicht von Kopfhörern gesprochen, die sind Grundausstattung, damit Du Dir beim Aufnehmen kein Übersprechen/Feedbacking von den Boxen reinholst. Geschlossen, nicht halboffen.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (9. November 2007)

Das mit den Behringer Mixern kann ich bestätigen.
Solange man die Teile nur verwendet, um mehrere Audioquellen mit Lautstärke und Panning in den Rechner weiterzuleiten, sind sie okay.

Nur die Effekte und das EQ'ing taugen leider recht wenig...aber das kann man immer noch im Rechner machen.

Übrigens, ich hab auch ein Behringer ^^


----------

